# Code Name Sailor V



## kobuzero (Jan 20, 2012)

If you are an anime fan, and a fan of Sailor Moon, you know who Sailor V is.
If you don't Sailor V was the predesesor to Sailor Moon. One masked Sailor out to save the world. What I want to know is was there ever an anime of it?
If so, then where might I find this anime?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 20, 2012)

No, V never had an anime.
I don't know if you're mentioning this BECAUSE of the re-release, or not, but in case you aren't, they are re-releasing it in manga form. I have the first copy, myself, but eh. Moon's more interesting to me, story and character wise, than V is.


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 20, 2012)

I do know about the re release which is totaly awesome and I plan on buying the new stuff. I was just wondering if it ever did have an anime. Which finding out that it never did is kind of depressing, It would have made an interesting prolog in my opinion.


----------



## veeno (Jan 20, 2012)

Sailor moon?

I fucking love sailor moon.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 20, 2012)

I used to be a big Sailor V fan.



veeno said:


> Sailor moon?
> 
> I fucking love sailor moon.



If I've got my history straight, Takeuchi developed and published Sailor V while still hammering out the details for Sailor Moon.


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 20, 2012)

Your history is almost correct. Sailor V was Takeuchi's original series before Sailor Moon. She was approuched by a company who wanted to make a show out of it, but asked her to come up with a team of sailors to base the show around. Thus Sailor Moon.


----------



## Teal (Jan 20, 2012)

Sailor V was never an anime. I've read the first volume of the manga. There is just something completely off with the pacing.


----------

